# Odd Question



## WyndSyrin (Jul 31, 2017)

Have a cow with six teats and she has just had a calf about a week or so ago. Saw the little calf nursing on the smaller teats and not sure if it is getting any milf from it. Would Also like to point out that the Cow's Udder is nearly to her knees. Any thoughts on if he is getting milk or not?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 31, 2017)

Only way to really know is put mom in a squeeze chute.

Squeeze the teats and see which ones function.

However....with an udder like that, sounds like a clear cull, her and the calf.  Of course,  if it is possible to grow the calf out first,  you would get more money.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 31, 2017)

supernumerary teats aren't unusual at all, tho the extras rarely 'work'. 
If the calf decides to make the extras into some sort of pacifier and it causes discomfort, then it can be a problem, but otherwise it's no reason to cull.

Extreme udder size or partially detached udder can be a reason to cull tho.


----------



## WyndSyrin (Aug 1, 2017)

Update: The calf tried sucking on the normal teats this morning and the cow bawled and pushed it away. I think the reason for the large udder is because the calf is not sucking it down and the teats hurt. Going to get her and baby in today to make 100% sure


----------



## greybeard (Aug 1, 2017)

I hope mastitis isn't the case...and hope the calf got some colostrum and is getting at least some vittles from momma..


----------



## WyndSyrin (Aug 1, 2017)

it's a week old so it got something from momma. Going to bring her and baby in tonight. It may be Mastitis and if that is the case she will culled from the herd and my bottle calf will have a friend. Will keep everyone updated on the state of the cow and baby


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 1, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 1, 2017)

Good luck. hope it all works out.


----------



## WyndSyrin (Aug 1, 2017)

Update: The calf is not doing good at all. We had to tube feed him, but I think we got to him much too late. If it lives through the night-not expecting much- then it will be a miracle. Truthfully, I really hope that he passes on. I know it sounds bad, but I would rather it not be in pain  than live and never be right at all.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 1, 2017)

Totally understand that one. 

So sorry!  Thus dort of stuff sure does do a number on the heart.


----------



## WyndSyrin (Aug 1, 2017)

Well the calf is in a better place now. It is for the best


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 1, 2017)

Terribly difficult,  but nice it is over.


 

So sorry


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry it didn't go as planned/hoped.   Maybe the next calf will be a success. Will you breed her again or cull her?


----------



## WyndSyrin (Aug 2, 2017)

We were playing it by ear with this calf. This is her second calf that did not survive past a week. She will be going to town along with another cow(My bottle calf's momma) and a very psycho bull.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 2, 2017)

It's always a crap shoot when we decide to give one a "2nd chance" after previous calving problems. Sometimes it works out..sometimes it don't. 

I took a chance on one 3 years ago after she couldn't calve unassisted and I pulled a dead calf. She's raised two nice ones since, and calved unassisted both times. 
Took a chance on one last year that aborted and this year, she's open again. Vet checked her-- clean of trich. 
Bye Bye cow.


----------

